# Aussie speedcubers



## richardzhang (Aug 12, 2009)

Who would be Australia's 5 best speedcubers. I only know that Feliks will be no.1.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 12, 2009)

Yea
Of course Feliks 
I would probably be around...
200th-300th
out of Victoria ^^


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 12, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Yea
> Of course Feliks
> I would probably be around...
> 200th-300th
> out of Victoria ^^


i would be ranked around 20th in aust.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm probably like 100th in Sydney xD


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 12, 2009)

Whats your times?


----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2009)

:fp: thread.

Chris/Me
Josh Li
Levi
Matt
Nick Chen


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 12, 2009)

3x3-20sec avg.
14.55pb
4x4-2.33avg.
1.45.54
5x5-horribe
Megaminx-avg 3.10.00
pb2.42.43


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 12, 2009)

id be around 7 in Sydney


----------



## n00bcubix (Aug 12, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> Megaminx-avg 2.10.00
> pb2.42.43



fail


----------



## andatude (Aug 12, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Megaminx-avg 2.10.00
> ...



LOL, OWNED !

2x2 - AVG - 8.xx
- PB - 4.44
3x3 - AVG - 20.34
- PB - 14.48
4x4 - AVG - 1:20-30
- PB - 1:14
5x5 - AVG just under 3 minutes
- PB - 2:27
Megaminx : PB - 3:14.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 12, 2009)

As there has never been a WCA santioned event in Australia yet, we will not really know. But maybe the New Zealand WCA sanctioned event may reveal both unknown speedcubers in both countries. There is talk of an official WCA event in Australia, but how close it is to reality is unknown.

I'm sure when an WCA endorsed event comes to Australia, I'm sure we'll see Australia's depth in speedcubing revealed and how fast we are as a nation compared to the rest of the world.

I cannot speedcube really fast as I can't do fast and accurate pattern matching and reconisition as I scored only 2/10 in a Ravens Spatial Reconition Test in the early 1990's. 

Edge pairing is just like that test and that's why I hate edge pairing with a passion, but I do persist and solve all my cubes.

Anyway, here's my PB's:

1x1x1: 0.13s (0.21s BLD)
2x2x2: 20s (Really lucky here)
3x3x3: 1:20 (Really, really lucky here, average 2:00)
4x4x4: 6:10 
5x5x5: 10:30 (Really lucky here, average 13:30)
6x6x6: 40:00 (By use of Gabbasoft, I'd buy a real V6 if it was not crap)
7x7x7: 34:30 (Average 45:00)

I'll soon own a pryaminx and a floppy cube (1x3x3).


----------



## Faz (Aug 13, 2009)

LNZ said:


> As there has never been a WCA santioned event in Australia yet, we will not really know. But maybe the New Zealand WCA sanctioned event may reveal both unknown speedcubers in both countries. There is talk of an official WCA event in Australia, but how close it is to reality is unknown.
> I'm sure when an WCA endorsed event comes to Australia, I'm sure we'll see Australia's depth in speedcubing revealed and how fast we are as a nation compared to the rest of the world.
> 
> I cannot speedcube really fast as I can't do fast and accurate pattern matching and reconisition as I scored only 2/10 in a Ravens Spatial Reconition Test in the early 1990's.
> ...



Doubt it. The top 3 were from the forums. Me, Luke and Dene. If someone was fast, I'm sure that they would be active in the 
speedcubing community

Trust me, we're getting closer. Venue, and sponsors seem quite easy to get at the moment. Trust me, Tim and I have contacts. (Btw, Melbourne)

That made me laugh.


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 13, 2009)

2x2 avg: 13s
3x3 avg: 40s
4x4 avg: 4m
5x5 avg: 6m
I don't even have a 6x6 or 7x7.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 13, 2009)

That is good news about a WCA event here in Australia. Afterall, even countries to out north do have WCA events (like Indonesia, Malaysia etc).

Total cost of a V6 (cube plus S/H plus processing fee) and converted to AUD is about $71. The figure for a V5 is about $60 and about $80 for a V7. I own a V5 and V7.


And my 1x3x3 floppy arrived today. It was an Ebay order. It was ordered with two complete sets od stickers for a 3x3x3 cube and two 1x1x1 cubes.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 13, 2009)

HUH?
1x1x1 Cubes?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-hskCGpB9k&feature=related

Is it like impossible to solve LOL


----------



## aznblur (Aug 13, 2009)

lol, I was #1 for a while. Well for big cubes at least. Then cubing got boring.


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 13, 2009)

I suck, I'd probably be like near the bottom of the list. 3x3 PB - 54.96


----------



## domino1144 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi, I'm a speedcuber and live in Australia. I live in Port Pirie (about 250k's south of Adelaide).

I average 25.23 s with a PB of 14.19


----------



## LNZ (Aug 13, 2009)

Port Pirie is about 250km north of Adelaide and not south of it.


----------



## jbrungar (Aug 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> LNZ said:
> 
> 
> > As there has never been a WCA santioned event in Australia yet, we will not really know. But maybe the New Zealand WCA sanctioned event may reveal both unknown speedcubers in both countries. There is talk of an official WCA event in Australia, but how close it is to reality is unknown.
> ...



I was contacted by quite a few Aussies who could not make it (and a lot more NZers), don't know how fast they are though. Also I know of someone here that's pretty close to Luke and Dene but could not make it to Wellington, and are not on this forum. Not everyone has a lot of spare time, and would rather spend the little they have practicing cubing than on forums etc.


----------

